# My 30g planted.... feedback please



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

What do you think? Of the plants, aquascaping, livestock... (a dozen scarlet badis, 5 oto cats, a BN pleco, a whiteseam BN pleco, 4 female bettas).

Thanks!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Looks great! I would just move the airline to the back of the bunch plants in the left.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Beautiful, Zoe! I agree, I'd move the airline if you can. Hide it behind the stems so its out of sight.


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

*That is a beautiful set-up.. I hope my tank looks half liek that when my plants arrive!*


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow I also hope my tanks gets like that ones I get the "parts".


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words!
I agree also about the airline - I don't even notice it myself anymore, but it is rather ugly out in the front like that!
Time to get my arms wet


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

What are the grass like plants out in front ? Oh and its beautiful


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

The big grass in the middle/front is Blyxa Japonica.
The fine grass on the front right is dwarf hairgrass


----------

